# Dovetail cutter, it cuts ok, but I made it wrong.



## woodchucker (Nov 26, 2017)

So I am curious, I didn't make the cutter correctly, I centered the landing, rather than the insert.
It seems to cut ok, but I'm wondering, what does this geometry do and is it ok, even though its not on the diameter?


----------



## dennys502 (Nov 26, 2017)

By placing it above center line you are creating a negative rake for the cut. This is just an example of the difference in angles.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 26, 2017)

dennys502 said:


> By placing it above center line you are creating a negative rake for the cut. This is just an example of the difference in angles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I had a suspicion that's what was happening.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 26, 2017)

Actually if you just cut the land deeper (equal to the depth of the insert) it would put the top of the insert right on the centerline. 
Mark


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 26, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Actually if you just cut the land deeper (equal to the depth of the insert) it would put the top of the insert right on the centerline.
> Mark


I realize that, but it worked and for the moment, it's not an issue.  I have bigger fish to fry. Trying to mill the cross slide on the taper attachment after the welding.


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm wondering if the angle of your dovetail might be off a little since your cutting edge isn't on exact center??? I know with lathe cutters they must be exactly on center to get an accurate angle.

Ted


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 26, 2017)

possibly, but this is the gib side, so I only need a rough angle, the gib screws will not care of the original angle. But yes, it might create a compound angle.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 27, 2017)

I will have a job for a dovetail cutter my self if I ever get out of pain. After watching Mr Pete cast his logan cross slide adapter, I got the idea why not build my own. Watching him after that he had a free slide come in, so I asked him to sell his extra casting. Well I won it I guess with a $25. Offer. And figured like he did the aluminum casting will need the dove tail for strength. Keep us informed I think with aluminum ill need a positive down rake on the cutter to keep the sharp edge in the work. 
God I miss my shop , I truly hope nobody has to ever suffer like I do.


----------

